# Lil Red Go Fast



## Keith (Aug 4, 2011)

And now for the oddest surprise of the bunch... This lil guy has SR Stem that has the  letters  MS 422 , then I found a serial number up front that has the following    k2309260  Then I spotted a sticker down on the bottom of the seat tube that says Sears and Roebuck. I was shocked I always associated Sears Bikes as one season bikes back in the 60=70 era, but this thing is nice . the welds are nice, good BMX hardware, etc. anyone know anything about these? I took eight bikes out of this garage but I have a lot of labor I traded for them. Once again if interested in Purchase PM me.
Thanks
Keith


----------

